# Jefferson Zoysia lawn journal



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

I am starting this lawn jornal to chronicle my journey this year (2022).
Here's some background on my 2 lawn types (Emerald zoysia front and sides-9K ft2) and Zenith Zoysia back yard-9,500 FT2).
Moved into New home construction in July 2019 with Emerald Zoysia sod installed by builder as an upgrade to bermuda they have common Bermuda in every other yard. I had zoysia for 25+ years at my old house, but never had the time to spend taking care of the lawn as much as I enjoy doing it now due to kids.
Now that we are empty nesters, I decided last year to take the reel mower plunge and got a used Tru-Cut 27" reel mower and cut my front yard at about 1.25"

My back yard was not sodded and the builder threw out a little seed (probably fescue) and straw and very little grass came up, but a ton of weeds. My back yard has some undulating areas for directing rain run off to a culvert between our house and the neighbors'. I ordered 20 pallets of Zenith Zoysia from super-sod for my back yard in October of 2019 to keep erosion at bay. It has done well (no losses in any areas of the 9,500 FT2 I laid.
I have been cutting the Zenith Zoysia (medium blade thickness) with a cub cadet riding 3 blade mower since installing it at 1.5-2" HOC.

Both front and especially the back yard need to get leveled and top dressed, so the back was more bumpy than the front, so reel mowing was not a great option.

List of things I want to get accomplished this year with front lawn (Emerald Zoysia - finer blade grass) and back yard (Zenith Zoysia)

*Emerald Zoysia lawn - 9,000 FT2*
- I have scheduled a local company (all turf) to come in April to core aerate and top dress 1/4'-1/2" with a 60/40 mix of sand & worm castings.
- In preparation for that, I have brought the HOC down, final cut today to 9/16" with my newly acquired Toro Greensmaster 1600
- maintain HOC at 3/4" (maybe lower) using Toro GM 1600 this year and see how I like the look and ability to maintain at that height.
- Apply 1Lb - 1.5 Lb of N over the growing season using Pro-peat 17-0-4 or 13-5-8 depending on soil sample results. I used Pro-Peat last year doing light applications every 2 weeks instead of once a month and really liked the results, so bought enough for both front and back for the year last fall (Glad I did, now that fert prices are out of control).
- Apply 2 heavy applications of Anderson's Humic acid (1 after the core aeration and top dressing, the other in June to help the soil composition and nutrient uptake.
- Upload pics each week or 2 to note progression.

As I know this forum will do, always interested in critiques as to my plan and progress (especially from Zoysia lawn owners).

Pics 
Front and side yard (Emerald Zoysia) after cut down to 9/16"













*Zenith Zoysia lawn area - 9,500 FT2*
- Core aerate in May 
- Apply Humic Acid in May and June to help improve soil quality
- Cut back yard with Toro at same HOC (3/4") like front yard, or use my Tru cut and maintain HOC at around 1" I don't want to have to adjust HOC on Toro 2x each week to cut front at 3/4" and back at 1" - Have to think about that one.
- Apply 1.5-2 lbs on N total for growing season using Pro-peat as well.
- Won't top dress this year, will have to wait until next year.
- Upload pics every week or 2 to note progression.

Pics of back yard (Zenith Zoysia) after HOC 11/16"


----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

That is a huge yard. how frequent were you mowing the front yard last summer? 
Following! Do you have pics of the lawn during the growing season? I'm looking for close-up pics from different zoysias. 
Do you irrigate the backyard? 
The back lawn doesn't look bumpy in that pic. 
One thing I did here to reduce the unevenness of my lawn was to spot level. At night, with a strong flashlight parallel to the lawn, the low spots are easily visible as the shaded areas (or next to high spots). So I topdressed only those small areas. Didn't fix 100%, but helped a lot. But my lawn is only 2 sections of 1000 sqft. 
I'm seeding zoysia now, hope I have a zoysia lawn in about 2 months. fingers crossed. I want that high density. I can see it in that 5th pic. Is that the Zenith or the Emerald? How do you like the color?


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

wilsonline said:


> That is a huge yard. how frequent were you mowing the front yard last summer?
> Following! Do you have pics of the lawn during the growing season? I'm looking for close-up pics from different zoysias.
> Do you irrigate the backyard?
> The back lawn doesn't look bumpy in that pic.
> ...


During the summer peak growing season I mowed the front (Emerald Zoysia)approx. 2x per week at around 1.25" with my Tru-Cut 27". I will try to keep the Emerald at 5/8" - 11/16" this year with the Toro.
I mowed the back (Zenith Zoysia) 1 x per week with a Cub cadet riding mower at about 1.5"-1.75" HOC because it was the 1st full season since laying sod the previous year. I will but it with my Toro GM 1600 this year at 11/16" to 7/8", maybe every 5 days on average. I am not trying to hit a particular/precise HOC,I just want it to mainly look good and be relatively easy to maintain.

I did not take many pics last year as I wasn't on this forum and wasn't keeping a lawn journal.

I have 4 zone Rainbird irrigation in the front/side yards where I have the Emerald Zoysia, but used above ground hose irrigation when it got real dry in the summer and we had no rain for 7-10 days and the roots hadn't gone deep enough yet because of how new the sod was.

The close up was the front yard (Emerald Zoysia) it has a much thinner blade than the Zenith Zoysia does and is a little darker green than the Zenith in my opinion.
I did not give my back lawn as much attention last year as I plan on doing this year, because I wanted to give it a good growing season/year before I started doing a lot to it.
One of the nicest things about Zoysia is that it definitely doesn't require near as much fertilizer (1lb - 1.5Lbs per 1K FT2)
The other thing I noticed last year was that a lot of lawn in my sub division (all common bermuda) suffered from Army worms, but they didn't touch my lawn, and I didn't even put any prevention down.

Let me know if I missed anything you wanted to know.

What variety Zoysia are you planting from seed? Zenith?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I can't wait to see some stripes down this driveway :thumbup:


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Redtenchu said:


> I can't wait to see some stripes down this driveway :thumbup:


These stripes are going to be the tricky ones. This slope is hard to keep straight with any reel mower. Last year with the Tru-Cut it was easier with the back wheels, but no stripes. Will practice with GM 1600 as it starts greening up and hopefully will have more traction than I did when I was scalping last week. It was like a slip and slide with the GM on that dormant Zoysia. LOL.
This area going down the sidewalk will be killer.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I haven't cut Z before, but green Bermuda has a lot more traction than dormant Bermuda.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Redtenchu said:


> I haven't cut Z before, but green Bermuda has a lot more traction than dormant Bermuda.


I am hoping for that as well. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

1 week later since scalp.
You can see the green all over coming in.


----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

That looks tight! Nice edges too.

Any update? Do you intentionally apply less nitrogen or is it better for your zoysia? I've heard of people applying anything between 1 to 4 lbs per year. 
I seeded compadre zoysia here, Scott's stuff. It's coming, slowly, but surely. Hope the ducks don't eat it all. lol


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

March 28th update.
Everything here in Jefferson GA is starting to green up, pop out and spring up and with temps the next 2 weeks in the high 70s the lawn and other plant life will really take off.
Some updated pics from this weekend and the green up progress in the lawn.













A few pics of weeping japanese cherry and 2 interesting japanese Maples that just pushed out new leaves.


----------



## BoostedFools (Apr 15, 2021)

The emerald zoysia will look awesome when it greens up all the way at that height. I have emerald in my backyard and maintain it at around 0.6-0.7" throughout the growing season. If I were you I might try cutting a section of the zenith zoysia at the same lower height to see how it likes it, I believe I have a couple patches of it in my yard and it was fine (not positive it was zenith though).

I noticed you have scheduled to put down 1.5-2lbs of N per thousand, that seems pretty high for zoysia, in my experience I keep it under 1lb and the emerald zoysia has seemed to like that, I find emerald zoysia grows pretty fast with consistent watering anyways. Good thing compared to bermuda is even if you miss a mow, the zoysia will still be green the next cut and not ugly brown!

I have family in Jefferson too so it's funny to see a post on here from there.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

BoostedFools said:


> The emerald zoysia will look awesome when it greens up all the way at that height. I have emerald in my backyard and maintain it at around 0.6-0.7" throughout the growing season. If I were you I might try cutting a section of the zenith zoysia at the same lower height to see how it likes it, I believe I have a couple patches of it in my yard and it was fine (not positive it was zenith though).
> 
> I noticed you have scheduled to put down 1.5-2lbs of N per thousand, that seems pretty high for zoysia, in my experience I keep it under 1lb and the emerald zoysia has seemed to like that, I find emerald zoysia grows pretty fast with consistent watering anyways. Good thing compared to bermuda is even if you miss a mow, the zoysia will still be green the next cut and not ugly brown!
> 
> I have family in Jefferson too so it's funny to see a post on here from there.


@BoostedFools , I have already started cutting the Zenith Zoysia in the back (9K FT2) at the same HOC as the Emerald Zoysia and it appears to be doing just fine so far, so I will cut both front and back at the same HOC.

As to the annual amount of N per season, I got my numbers from SuperSod (their recommendations are even up to 3 Lbs per 1K FT2 annually for Zoysia lawns. I am decreasing my annual N per 1K FT2 from 2 lbs last season to see how it reacts compared to last year. Small changes for me versus drastic changes have always worked well for me.

That's funny about having family in the small town of Jefferson.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Pics from today. Been out of town for 10+ days so just cut front and back. Can see alot more green up this week compared to last 2 weeks. Temps the next 10 days will be in the 80s so I imagine by this time next week or end of April it will be fully greened up.
Observation: Zenith Zoysia in the back is greening up faster than Emerald Zoysia in the front and sides.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

May 4th update:
A lot more green coming in the last 2 weeks.
Preparing for core aerate and top dressing next Thursday.
Still cutting just below 1 inch on both front (Emerald) and back (Zenith) Zoysia.
Just put down a new anderson product (for me anyway) 16-0-9 weed and feed with Surge post emergent weed control
40 lb bag over 16,500 FT2. That equates to 0.39 Lbs/1K FT2 of N and 0.219 lbs of K for this application. I Will see if how it helps with broadleaf weeds mainly in the back (no Pre-Em put down last fall - That won't happen again).


You can see some faint stripes on a diagonal with this most recent mow.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

We must be close in terms of growing zones, my Zenith looks exactly the same. Hasn't been warm enough for it to get going quite yet.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

dubyadubya87 said:


> We must be close in terms of growing zones, my Zenith looks exactly the same. Hasn't been warm enough for it to get going quite yet.


I am in Zone 8B.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> dubyadubya87 said:
> 
> 
> > We must be close in terms of growing zones, my Zenith looks exactly the same. Hasn't been warm enough for it to get going quite yet.
> ...


8A


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

@Jeffersonzoysia is your zoysia responding to that feeding you gave it? I am wanting to get some down on mine tomorrow to hopefully help jump start it with the steady warm temps coming.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> @Jeffersonzoysia is your zoysia responding to that feeding you gave it? I am wanting to get some down on mine tomorrow to hopefully help jump start it with the steady warm temps coming.


Yes!! I am surprised how much more the front has greened up. I will take some more pics tomorrow and post. One thing too that I did starting Sunday - Wednesday am to is irrigate because we were suppose to get rain Friday and we didn't get a drop. With my upcoming aerate and top dress on Thursday morning, I wanted to get plenty of water down so they can pull good 4" cores and it was pretty dry due to less moisture than expected the last month. That has helped with the overall growth and green up of my Emerald Zoysia especially.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Glad to hear it helped the green up and makes me want to get that done sooner than later tomorrow. Irrigation is something I need to stay on top of better. I just hate leaving it on a timer because my rain bird system will only skip a watering cycle if it is actively raining. So if I get an inch of rain overnight it will still come on the next day and water unnecessarily.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> Glad to hear it helped the green up and makes me want to get that done sooner than later tomorrow. Irrigation is something I need to stay on top of better. I just hate leaving it on a timer because my rain bird system will only skip a watering cycle if it is actively raining. So if I get an inch of rain overnight it will still come on the next day and water unnecessarily.


I have a Rainbird ESP-TM2 and I purchased the wireless option, so I can control it remotely and can adjust it on the fly. I am constantly monitoring the weather, not just because of the lawn, but we have soooo many other ornamental plants and flowers that have to get watered if we don't get enough rain, especially plants in containers.
If we dont get 1" of rain within a week, I use my irrigation and have to hand water those areas that don't get irrigated. Water is definitely essential and soil temps in the green up process . We have been unusually dry this spring in NE GA. We normally have lots of rain during April and May.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

a few pics from this am, 1 week after application of Anderson's weed and feed with Surge.
Watered in a few days after spreading as instructions state. I give this product 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Looking good @Jeffersonzoysia. In regards to irrigation, I do have a wireless controlled RainBird ESP-ME3. I was just too scattered brain to keep up with running my zones manually from my phone. You did motivate me to nail down a schedule on the mobile app. Also upon further review I realized that the rain sensor I have can be set to different amounts to cancel pre-programmed watering. I was wrong when I was thinking that it would only stop irrigation if it was actively raining. Thanks for getting me in gear to dial this in.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> Looking good @Jeffersonzoysia. In regards to irrigation, I do have a wireless controlled RainBird ESP-ME3. I was just too scattered brain to keep up with running my zones manually from my phone. You did motivate me to nail down a schedule on the mobile app. Also upon further review I realized that the rain sensor I have can be set to different amounts to cancel pre-programmed watering. I was wrong when I was thinking that it would only stop irrigation if it was actively raining. Thanks for getting me in gear to dial this in.


Glad I could help! I look at it this way, We spend so much $$ and Time getting our lawn and yards just the way we want them, but we tend to skimp or get lazy when it comes to irrigation costs and time. Especially when we get into dry conditions and no or very little rain. Hopefully we will get some decent rain here at the end of this week.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

I am with you on that. The watering bill is the least of my concerns at this point in my ornamental turf investments.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

time for another update. Cut the front & back late this afternoon after much needed rain in North GA, got about 3/4" of rain this morning and expecting more Wednesday & Thursday. It's amazing how good the grass looks just hours after nature gives it a good soaking. Applied Ironite (2 bags in front & 2 bags in back) and applied .25Lb N/1K FT2 with ProPeat 13-5-8 in front and .25LB N/1Kft2 with ProPeat 17-0-4 in back on Saturday before we were supposed to get rain on Sunday that we never got until 8:0 am this morning. Planning on 1st application of T-Nex this weekend as we are expecting another 1"-2" of rain Wednesday & Thursday. Will cut it again Saturday or sunday and make 1st application of PGR.

Front Emerald Zoysia cut at 3/4"










Back: Zenith Zoysia cut at 3/4" - No irrigation like I do up front, so stressed a lot more than front yard


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Update, May 28th. We got almost 2" of rain over 3 days last week and the Zoysia responded really well. I put down .25 lbs of N per 1K Ft2 and 2 bags of Ironite that covers a total of 10K FT2 for 2 bags on both the front and the back lawn. I have irrigation for the Emerald in the front, but not in the back on the Zenith Zoysia. The back got really crispy, but I was able to run irrigation over the 3 weeks we got zero rain. (Side note: git my water bill for April and part of May and it was $250+ and that didn't even cover all the days I had irrigation on).

Cut both front and back today and it looks really good. I am debating about PGR application for the first time. I am wondering if I should wait 2 more weeks for the last few areas to completely green up and recover from the mini drought we've had before applying PGR. If I do it this week, I am afraid those few areas may not green up, but I have no past knowledge to go on to k ow if I should start now or wait a few weeks?


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Cut front lawn (Emerald Zoysia) and applied first ever PGR application (T-Nex at 0.25 oz/gal per 1K FT2) with Chapin 4 gallon backpack sprayer. Got out this am and measured off 3K sections (to confirm what I thought I had - FT2 wise) so I can mix 3 gallons of solution in my Chapin 4 gallon backpack sprayer.
I will be cutting my back yard (Zenith Zoysia) t at omorrow and spraying 10K FT2 with PGR at same rate (0.25 oz/gallon per 1K FT2).


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Yard is looking great, nice and tight.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

thanks @dubyadubya87 Appreciate it.
Looked at your lawn journal as well, wondering if you have Zenith Zoysia or a different variety?
I have Zenith in the back and it's 3-4x wider blade than Emerald.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> thanks @dubyadubya87 Appreciate it.
> Looked at your lawn journal as well, wondering if you have Zenith Zoysia or a different variety?
> I have Zenith in the back and it's 3-4x wider blade than Emerald.


Yes sir, it is Zenith. That was my COVID work quarantine project two years ago!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Applied humic acid (40 lb bag), 40 lb bag of Hydratein and .25 N with ProPeat 17-0-4 to back Zenith Zoysia lawn and watered in. This will be the first time using Hydratein and decided to give it a try since my back yard does not have irrigation and next 3 months are typically dry in Atlanta area and hydratein is supposed to last for 3 months. Will see how well it works in addition to PGR, and Humic to improve soil composition. also have plans to aerate, but won't be able to top dress with sand this year. Will have to wait until next year for that project.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Spent most of today working on an arbor for our back yard that will look like this photo from Pinterest, but stained, not painted.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Applied 40Lb of Anderson's Humic on 11,500 fT2 of Emerald Zoysia (Front Lawn) and .25 lb of N with 25 lbs of Pro-Peat 13-5-8 in advance of anticipated rain the next 2 days.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Received 1.2" of rain last night, Cut front and back 1 week after 1st application of T-Nex. Happy with the growth suppression. Clippings were only 1/8 - 3/16" and not the entire lawn. Both Emerald and Zenith Zoysia received the same amount 0.25 oz per 1K ft2, and both varieties growth was regulated about the same, maybe slightly less on the Zenith which is a wider blade and grows more aggressively than emerald.

Front yard - Emerald


Back yard -Zenith


Pics after mowing:


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Mowed last night and sprayed T-Nex this am at 0.25 oz per 1K ft2 and liquid iron. 2nd application this year.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Envious of your long, straight runs. I spend more time turning around than rolling!
Looking great.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Envious of your long, straight runs. I spend more time turning around than rolling!
> Looking great.


Thanks @dubyadubya87. I really need to core aerate & top dress to even out all of the divots that are evident when mowing. Some of those lines are not very straight when you take a good look at them in person, but with every mow I get a little better.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Applied T-Nex at .25 oz per 1K ft2 and a new liquid iron I just started using this weekend.



12% iron. Label says to use .16 oz per gallon/1K ft2. applied to front and back and will see how it works.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I love how you left a nature strip between you and the neighbors. That'll be great for privacy once they build over there. You have a beautiful home!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Thanks @Redtwin we chose this lot because it was 1.5 acres and heavily wooded in the back and both sides of our house. Here's a few pictures of the back that's about 3/4 acre with mature hardwood trees. The sun comes up from behind us and provides full sun for the lawns starting about noon, so my Zoysia grass really loves it. No areas of thinning grass due to shade. We love it here.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Cut and trimmed both front (Emerald)and back (Zenith) Zoysia. PGR has allowed me to go 9 days between cuts and I could have gone even more days and still would not have cut off more than 1/3 of top growth. Cutting at 3/4" on both. Also have had no rain for over 2 weeks, possibly will get some tonight.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Weekly cut at 3/4". PGR still working strong during prime growing weather for Zoysia here in North GA. Spread 40 lbs of Anderson's Humic DG in front and another 40 lbs in the back-total 20K ft2 total and 25 lbs of Propeat 7-4-14 on front Emerald Zoysia lawn -9500 ft2.
A few pics after evening mow.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Looks great @Jeffersonzoysia. Just out of curiosity I am wondering how well your GM1600 handles the slope in your front yard. I know pictures can be deceiving thus not being able to tell how much of a slope you do or don't have. I ask because I had a Flex21 but between my slope and the bumpiness of my new sod it couldn't keep traction on the slope and it was more work than it was fun, so I sold that mower. Now that I have leveled I keep thinking that a GM1600 would do the trick but I don't know. Need to find a way to try one out before I commit. I just really miss the cut quality, striping ability, and ease of adjusting/maintaining the greensmaster's.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> Looks great @Jeffersonzoysia. Just out of curiosity I am wondering how well your GM1600 handles the slope in your front yard. I know pictures can be deceiving thus not being able to tell how much of a slope you do or don't have. I ask because I had a Flex21 but between my slope and the bumpiness of my new sod it couldn't keep traction on the slope and it was more work than it was fun, so I sold that mower. Now that I have leveled I keep thinking that a GM1600 would do the trick but I don't know. Need to find a way to try one out before I commit. I just really miss the cut quality, striping ability, and ease of adjusting/maintaining the greensmaster's.


My front yard is no problem, my far side yard has a steeper slope that is a little more difficult to navigate when I mow straight up & down every 4th mow. The diagonals and perpendicular mows are fairly easy and that section is only 15% of my total lawn, so I am willing to put up with some difficulty in that section. I also have a Tru-Cut C27 that I can use on that area if I don't want to use the GM 1600. Also, that section is mostly Zenith Zoysia (thicker blade) and not the Emerald variety. But, the level of cut is definitely far better with the GM 1600 than it is with the Tru cut C27 especially on the Emerald Zoysia. No scalp marks whatsoever with the GM 1600 on the Emerald or the Zenith (Neither front or back have been leveled since newly sodded by builder when we moved in 3 years ago this month so lawn is not smooth. I will do my first sand level next spring for sure on at least the Emerald - Front and sides)

If you want to come up to North GA and test out the GM 1600 on my yard and get a feel for how it handles, I can accommodate that. Not sure where in metro you are, but PM me and I will give you my info if you want to try to come up some time.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

7-5-22: Applied 0.1875 oz per 1K ft2 of T-Nex PGR (110 ml total for 20K FT2) and added Eagle fungicide (0.8 oz per 1K ft2) to the mix to help against dollar spot threat.
praying for rain this week, or will have a $400 water bill this month!!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Adjusted reel to bed knife on GM1600, successful paper cut test all across the reel. Mowed front lawn as temps got a little cooler, PGR still working as it should. The 3" of rain over several days in the last week along with a light application on N and liquid iron has really made the Emerald Zoysia PoP and turn dark green. I believe this is the best it's looked so far this year.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Cut after 8 days, will apply next round of T-Nex and Iron this eve.

Pic after today's cut.



Pics after T-nex and iron spray application this eve.


----------



## typed by ben (Jul 12, 2021)

Looking great out there. Do you only scalp/aerate/top dress in the early spring to get it ready or dethatch/verticut as well?


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

typed by ben said:


> Looking great out there. Do you only scalp/aerate/top dress in the early spring to get it ready or dethatch/verticut as well?


Hey Ben, 
Thanks Ben for the compliments. It's getting there. All I did this spring was scalp. I intended to aerate and top dress, but those plans will have to wait until next spring. Sod is only 3 seasons old, so I will see next summer if I need to verticut a few months after core aerating and top dressing/sand leveling.
Probably too much stress to to all of that at the same time, as Zoysia is slower to recover than say a Bermuda would be.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

so, I have several spots of common bermuda in my Emerald Zoysia lawn and now with 3 apps of PGR, it has grown really thick and spreading out. I finally got the courage after much research to try and minimize or get rid of this invasion starting this season and into the next 2 seasons if need be. I mixed a combination Fusilade II and Triclopyr to start getting rid of these bermuda patches in my zoysia lawn.
I Will post pics about every week to see progression. will spray every 4 weeks until grass goes dormant to see if I can get it somewhat under control. I have heard it may take 2-3 growing season's to keep it from coming back or at worst more manageable.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Cut front lawn at 3/4" HOC per usual. PGR still keeping grass under suppression. 7 days since last cut, clippings about 1/8" to 3/16".


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

@Jeffersonzoysia that topdressing you did will come back in no time. You will be glad you did it. I had to dodge some rain today so I'll be doing some tomorrow.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Hand top dressed a few spots now so next spring those areas won't be too deep to fill and bury the grass under too much sand at one time. This area is a rut that was created when they delivered 20 pallets of Zenith Zoysia for the back yard 2 years ago and they drove the palette mover in the same area each time. This area will still need some more sand leveling in the spring.


----------



## typed by ben (Jul 12, 2021)

Love it... spent about 2 hours yesterday applying water to a trouble area to see where/why it was being impounded. A lot like the old days in the sand box


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Cut front and back and edged everything.
Getting ready to leave for 13 days tomorrow so will apply T nex and iron tomorrow am. T-nex GDD just ran out yesterday, so this is perfect timing. Will probably have to raise HOC on Zenith when I get back by 1/4" and will probably leave it at 1" for the rest of the growing season.



Pics after T-nex and Iron spray.





[/url

I have a few spots in my Emerald Zoysia that has Bermuda growing in it. I sprayed Triclopyr combined with Fusilade II and MSO. Sprayed about 8 days ago and here are some pics of the effect this combination application has had on these spots. I plan on spraying 2-3 more times this growing season at the end of August, September, and October to hopefully make a severe dent in keeping the Bermuda at least manageable. I have read that these 4 applications may kill it eventually after 2-3 years of treatment. Hopefully I can get it gone next year (year 2).

[url=https://postimg.cc/ctdXt2Nn]

]


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

2 weeks in Alaska and no grass cutting. Cut Emerald today and it still was only 1/4" growth during those 2 weeks. Will cut Zenith tomorrow (weather permitting) and post pics of front and back. Zenith may have grown a little more than the Emerald Zoysia did and some Spurge rearing it's ugly head here and there. Also need another round of SedgeHammer for nut sedge that continues to rebound in different areas of the front lawn.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Got an evening mow in before a beautiful sunset in NE Georgia. PGR still working as it's supposed to. Will apply last application (maybe) for this growing season which will take me through 3rd week in Sept.



Domination line between Emerald Zoysia and neighbors common Bermuda.











The light colored spots are where I stupidly took my string trimmer and cut back some nut sedge that grew for 2 weeks while I was away and grass did not get mowed, and the nutsedge was too long for the Toro GM1600 to cut down. Those spots will grow out in about a week and I am going to treat with Sedgehammer again this weekend.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

This time of the season is one of my favorite as I believe my Zoysia looks it's best. Nice dark green, thick and healthy! Gave her a hair cut this afternoon, so I can do other things this weekend. Even the "vanity strip" or "hell strip" as another poster called it is looking awesome in my humble opinion.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Looking great to finish the season!!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Jeep4life said:


> Looking great to finish the season!!


Thanks @Jeep4life


----------



## Tomahawk31 (8 mo ago)

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> I am starting this lawn jornal to chronicle my journey this year (2022).
> Here's some background on my 2 lawn types (Emerald zoysia front and sides-9K ft2) and Zenith Zoysia back yard-9,500 FT2).
> Moved into New home construction in July 2019 with Emerald Zoysia sod installed by builder as an upgrade to bermuda they have common Bermuda in every other yard. I had zoysia for 25+ years at my old house, but never had the time to spend taking care of the lawn as much as I enjoy doing it now due to kids.
> Now that we are empty nesters, I decided last year to take the reel mower plunge and got a used Tru-Cut 27" reel mower and cut my front yard at about 1.25"
> ...











Central Alabama Top Dressing And Leveling Rental And Service | Scheduling and Booking Website


We offer lawn enthusiast rental equipment to Top Dress and Level lawns, from spreading Sand, Soil and Compost. We offer a mobile and a self propelled spreader and a mini loader and a drag, service by request only.



centralalabamatopdressing.simplybook.me


----------

